# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Zenuwen en beendergestel >  Witte stofjes

## Anita71

hersenzenuwen zijn beschermt met een laagje witte stofjes.
als de ze stofjes niet of niet voldoende aanwezig zijn,dan heb je lekkage van je signalen en komt het niet goed aan bij ledematen en mis je reacties om dingen te doen.
is er iemand die er ervairng mee heeft.
en weet iemand of het een stofwisselingsziekte is?

alle info is welkom bij deze zeer ongeruste en angstige moeder.  :Frown:

----------


## Luuss0404



----------

